# MRV/HMO DTivo and SA



## smolz (Jan 28, 2004)

Is it possible for a DirecTivo and a Standalone Tivo to talk to each other. I can see the other unit on each of the Tivo's but cannot watch anything from either Tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the standalone must be hacked and super-patched


----------



## Mythica (Aug 27, 2006)

To hack the standalone, do you use Zipper or is that just for DTivo's? I've already successfully hacked my DSR704, but I want to be able to view and/or transfer the recordings to my standalone.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Mythica said:


> To hack the standalone, do you use Zipper or is that just for DTivo's? I've already successfully hacked my DSR704, but I want to be able to view and/or transfer the recordings to my standalone.


Read the upper right corner of THE ZIPER PAGE HERE. Short answer zipper wont work on SA.


----------



## Mythica (Aug 27, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Read the upper right corner of THE ZIPER PAGE HERE. Short answer zipper wont work on SA.


Ok... so how do you hack the standalone so that you can transfer the files from the DTivo to it? I thought I read somewhere that you can't hack every SA and unfortunately, my SA was on that list.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Mythica said:


> Ok... so how do you hack the standalone so that you can transfer the files from the DTivo to it? I thought I read somewhere that you can't hack every SA and unfortunately, my SA was on that list.


Then I'm afraid you're out of luck. Your options are to 1)send your tivo out to have the prom modified (about $40) , or 2)Sell your tivo on Ebay, and buy one that's not on the list.


----------



## Mythica (Aug 27, 2006)

rbautch said:


> Then I'm afraid you're out of luck. Your options are to 1)send your tivo out to have the prom modified (about $40) , or 2)Sell your tivo on Ebay, and buy one that's not on the list.


arg... And all I wanted to do was get the recordings from my DTivo to the standalone...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Simple
hack the dtivo 
use tivo go back on the unhacked standalone to move shows to the Standalone


----------



## Mythica (Aug 27, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Simple
> hack the dtivo
> use tivo go back on the unhacked standalone to move shows to the Standalone


I did hack the dtivo with Zipper, but I still don't know how to move them to the standalone. I can't seem to get Tivo Desktop to recognize the dtivo and neither one of them let me transfer between each other because the MAK is different.


----------



## AJ500 (Feb 22, 2002)

You could use the PC as an intermediary, DTivo->PC->SA, using TyTool and TiVo GoBack.


----------

